# Internetabzocke.



## ulli (4 März 2004)

Internetabzocke. :evil: 
Die Firma bonus.net Gmbh hat mir vor wenigen Tagen eine Rechnung über ein Jahresabo für die Nutzung ihrer Dienstleistung zugesandt. Ich habe mich aber gar nicht online über ein Formular der Webseite http://www.bonusnet.de/  angemeldet.
Haben andere ebenfalls schon Zahlungsaufforderungen dieser Firma erhalten und / oder weiß jemand einen Rat wie ich mich verhalten soll?


----------



## dotshead (4 März 2004)

ulli schrieb:
			
		

> Internetabzocke. :evil:
> Die Firma bonus.net Gmbh hat mir vor wenigen Tagen eine Rechnung über ein Jahresabo für die Nutzung ihrer Dienstleistung zugesandt. Ich habe mich aber gar nicht online über ein Formular der Webseite http://www.bonusnet.de/  angemeldet.
> Haben andere ebenfalls schon Zahlungsaufforderungen dieser Firma erhalten und / oder weiß jemand einen Rat wie ich mich verhalten soll?



http://www.taucher.net/forum/diversesShow.html?messageNummer=1936

Die Homepage bonus***** sieht auf alle Fälle nicht unseriös aus, wenn die Partner real sind.


----------



## virenscanner (4 März 2004)

Hallo Ulli,
Hast Du eine entsprechende Bestätigungs-Email erhalten?
Eventuell hat Dich auch ein "lieber" Freund eingetragen?


----------



## sascha (4 März 2004)

Auch sehr interessant die Kommentare bei ciao:

http://www.ciao.com/bonus_net__1192724

Und hier ebenfalls massive Beschwerden über "Mitglieder", die sich nach eigenen Angaben niemals angemeldet haben:

http://www.geizkragen.de/forum/meinungsaustausch_sammelbeitrag...viewtopic_21617_40.html


ebenfalls hier:

http://www.aerger-forum.de/dcforum/DCForumID54/145.html


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2004)

*Bonus.net*

Hallo,

mir rging es ebenso.
Erster Kontakt mit Bonus.net erfolgte mit einer Rechnung.
Vorher keine Anmeldung durch mich, keine Bestätigung diurch Bonus.net (warum auch).
Dann diverse Mahnungen und Standard-E-Mails.Vorgestern ein Schreiben von einem Inkasso-Büro.
Ich habe den Fall an meinen Anwalt übergeben.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

*Viel Interessantes über Bonus.net steht hier*

http://www.snakecirty.de/board/showthread.php?s=ebcadb4e2032e4d232e41f5dda1a91c7&threadid=1879  :thumb: 

Viel Spaß und Augen auf!


----------

